# Playing up the Hobbit film to boost forum activity?



## Confusticated (May 3, 2008)

I have some suggestions and questions, hopefully others will give their opinions on them.

People will be going online in the coming months to find information on the upcoming films, and to find places to discuss it. Would TTF benefit by rearranging or making additions to the forum with the purpose of targeting these people?

There are some ways we might be able to do this, if it is a good idea.

Cause this forum to come up near the top of the list when terms like "hobbit film" or "hobbit movie" or "guillermo del toro hobbit" are entered into search engines.

Create a webpage dedicated to providing the lastest news on the films. This page could have its own banner, simple well organized layout and of course be tied in with the forum here. One example of a way to tie them together is to provide links where members can discuss the news tidbits as they become available, the link would go to our Hobbit Film area. In this way we are not teasing the internet searchers, we are really bringing them in to give them resources for what they are looking for. 

Or course such a companion web page would need a few people to work on it, if the Webmaster is interested that is. Members would have to be willing to give input, and to provide links to interviews and hobbit news online.

But since a page that only links to other sites is somewhat generic (though useful!) we could also get more creative and occasionally write articles, and have an opinion section, where an editor would select several letters from a wide variety of views to periodically post them on the site. readers could then visit the forum to discuss the articles and letters.

For this to work we would need Webmaster's support and people with a true passion for the cause to come forward and spend some of their free time to make it happen.

I PM'd DAPence to let him know about this thread and ask him if this could work with his permission.


----------



## Ingwë (May 4, 2008)

I like your idea, Nom 
As far as I understand it will be something like a fan site? A small TTF team will maintain it, post articles, news, etc. And provide links to TTF. 
I hope WM will approve


----------



## YayGollum (May 4, 2008)

I would agree with a small team to maintain the thing, but I wouldn't expect that team to be the only ones writing stuff. I would expect anyone with an interest in writing such things to offer them to the team. 

Anyways, what rearrangements or additions would make sense? We already have a book and movie section up for The Hobbit. 

I am unaware of how to make this place show up higher on searches. I am not practiced at making websites. Too popular for me. But I wouldn't mind helping out, if someone tosses a task at me. I'm plenty loyal, intelligent, and willing to work. 

I shall now attempt to write up something on how Gollum was actually the main hero of The Hobbit.


----------



## David Pence (May 8, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea to me. There are a few add ons out there for vBulletin we could use to do this.


----------



## David Pence (May 9, 2008)

Okay ... I think this is a great idea, and I think I have an idea in place where we get this project up and running.

Google's really nice Blogger service is actually pretty easy to use, allows for multiple contributors, and pretty customizable.

I set one up, and all I need now, is for those members how would like to participate to send me their e-mail address so I can add you as an author.

Now, since this is really Nóm's idea, I think she should have a say in who can contribute to this project.

The URL is http://www.thetolkienforum.com/thehobbitmovienews/ and currently redirects to a URL at blogspot.com.

We can, of course, customize the site as needed. So don't worry about how it 'looks.'


----------



## Confusticated (May 9, 2008)

Good deal, thanks dapence.

I'll try to get familiar with how this works so I can help out, and come up with more ideas for how to use it.

But I think everyone who is interested in doing so can contribute something. They may not necessarily have to act as an author or do anything more than e-mail an author with whatever material they have. In any case I wouldn't support denying any requests to help out. If someone abuses the thing they could always be taken off of it I guess.

Maybe we could have feature discussions that are previewed on the blog. In that case whoever started the discussion could have their opening post placed entirely or in part at this blog. I'm just trying to think of ways to link that with TTF.

Maybe we could put up polls there. 

And we'll need something to set us apart from other sites.

And yes Yay, I also wouldn't expect the team who maintains the thing to be the only members writing stuff to put on it.

Thanks for the input Ingwe and YayGollum.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 9, 2008)

I don't think anyone's deliberately "playing up" anything. There's a natural interest in the Hobbit movies which takes care of itself.

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 9, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I don't think anyone's deliberately "playing up" anything. There's a natural interest in the Hobbit movies which takes care of itself.
> 
> Barley



HUH?

You either haven't read or understood the posts before yours.


----------



## Confusticated (May 9, 2008)

Sure Barliman, I know there is interest among members and non members alike. I just meant there might be something TTF could do to put more _emphasis_ on the films to attract new members. To make them a bigger part of the attraction here.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 9, 2008)

Nóm said:


> Sure Barliman, I know there is interest among members and non members alike. I just meant there might be something TTF could do to put more _emphasis_ on the films to attract new members. To make them a bigger part of the attraction here.



Could be. But just as the LOTR films created their own buzz, I think these two new ones will too. We're a self-selecting crowd here; I have a hunch that the people who are sufficiently interested will find their way to our cozy little asylum just as they always have — and if not ours, then another. And it wouldn't surprise me if some of the members here were invited by other denizens, and that process will continue. But short of some sort of advertising campaign... Wait a while. I think that as the films begin to take shape, our membership will naturally increase as a matter of course.

Barley


----------



## David Pence (May 9, 2008)

Well, I for one think this project is a good idea, and I want to see what our TTF members can make of it.


----------

